# What's the biggest bottle you have?



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

You gave me the idea reddigger.  That thread has me laughing.


----------



## redigger (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't have any big bottles but here's my largest. The Vermouth is only 12 1/2". The medicine is 10". So, come on I know some of you can do better than that.


----------



## redigger (Feb 6, 2008)

oops, forgot the pictures


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 7, 2008)

My biggest bottle is 18 inches.  i have another one that is 12 inches.  Ill post pictures later.


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 7, 2008)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 7, 2008)

Takes me back to the days of bootles[]


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I finally got around to putting the pics of the bottles on.  Here they are one 18 inches and other 12 inches.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2008)

Its not my bottle,but it looks like this guy is blowing a big one!
  Ahhhh they don't make um like they used to.


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 7, 2008)

I went to General George Shermans house in Ohio.  The basement of his house was a glass blowing facory and it had all kinds of bottles and tools in there.  I was practically drooling after i found out his house was a bottle making factory too lol.  It was quite a treat though.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice bottles Jake.  I would have liked to dig around that house!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2008)

Do jars count .Couldn't belive this one can out whole. Horlicks malted milk. Thanks for looken and good luck diggen all.bill


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 8, 2008)

18 3/4'' and lobey has one in his glove box[][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 8, 2008)

5 gallon BIMAL chemical bottle. It looks like a plain aqua water cooler bottle. A friend has an about 8 gallon demi.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 8, 2008)

About 2 years ago I was coming out of the Baltimore bottle show and there was a guy wheeling a huge demijohn down the sidewalk in a wooden crate. The thing had to be at least 30 gallons.  Someone asked him why he bought it and he said "I had to ...just look at it" [][][] Biggest bottle I have seen.


----------



## Mike O (Feb 8, 2008)

2 gallon cornflower blue 3 piece mold with applied lip


----------



## Mike O (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry forgot the picture


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the biggest one I have owned...
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/salepics/4021.jpg
 about a 4 gallon with glass chip pontil


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (Feb 8, 2008)

And here I thought my Clorox bottle was pretty impressive....guess its not very big compared to the other bottles on here, lol. It's my biggest bottle though, 9 1/4 inches.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 9, 2008)

48"


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 9, 2008)

is it old??? its really cool!!!!


 anna[]


----------



## bottlenecker (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a real old milk bottle from the early 1900's I got from my dad, don't have a picture though.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 9, 2008)

This one here is 14 inches.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: bigghouse
> 
> is it old??? its really cool!!!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Anna.  No, it's not old, but it is made similarly.  I may put all the buttons I find in it.  Wine is sold in these bottles now.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 5, 2009)

Refreshing an old thread here.  I can't imagine collecting too many bottles this size, it's hard enough finding space for the normal sized ones.  This is a common Mount Vernon Pure Rye Whiskey in an uncommon size.  Blown with an applied top.  I would love to see how that was done.  It measures 10 1/2 inches square and is 23 inches tall.  I put a Hobbleskirt and a calabash (GI-102) with it for scale.  I'm terrified the dogs or someone will bump the cabinet it sits on, could be a dangerous breakage.


----------



## sandman (Oct 6, 2009)

12.5 inches on my tallest bottle.


----------



## coreya (Oct 6, 2009)

water jugs, only have room for these two!! well unless something else catches my eye!

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/5galjugs/100_0720.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/5galjugs/100_0722.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/5galjugs/100_0725.jpg

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc70/coreyalt/5galjugs/100_0542.jpg


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Kilroy
> 
> Refreshing an old thread here.  I can't imagine collecting too many bottles this size, it's hard enough finding space for the normal sized ones.  This is a common Mount Vernon Pure Rye Whiskey in an uncommon size.  Blown with an applied top.  I would love to see how that was done.  It measures 10 1/2 inches square and is 23 inches tall.  I put a Hobbleskirt and a calabash (GI-102) with it for scale.  I'm terrified the dogs or someone will bump the cabinet it sits on, could be a dangerous breakage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Tinna.  I never really got a look at it backlit before I took the photo last night.  It really brought out the color.  I used a 100 watt reveal behind it.  It normally sits in front of a wall in a dimly lit but mostly safe area.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

How big around is the lip on that?

 Just FYI...I'd find a way to light it up all the time...like those small spotlight type lights...something...I would definitely want it to be safe - but I would definitely want to see it EVERYDAY!

 Again - fantastic...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Kilroy
> 
> Thanks Tinna. I never really got a look at it backlit before I took the photo last night. It really brought out the color. I used a 100 watt reveal behind it. It normally sits in front of a wall in a dimly lit but mostly safe area.


 
 What's the info on it...you said it's common just not in that size...is it a liquor store sales aid?  Do you know the age and how did you acquire it?  --If you tell me you dug it I am going to have to start looking for rental property up your way LOL ...Serious though...please tell!


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 6, 2009)

These are common in the quart size, generally always at least on on ebay at any given time.  There is also a sample size and a solid glass sample. I acquired this from Glass Works Auctions a couple of years ago and it was listed as a store display.  The sides are actually fairly thin and a careless bump would spell trouble for this one.  I'm kind of surprised it survived all these years as big of a target as it is.

 Imagine the shock of digging one of these.  If this was ever full back in the day you wouldn't want to be around the big fella that would have been swiggin' on it.  Maybe Paul Bunyan...[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's one of the biggest old bottles I've ever found. I like the shape of it but it is basically an over-sized slick. I thought I saw another post that said this might be an amonia bottle. The coke is a size reference. It is about 11 inches tall.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 7, 2009)

The largest I own at the moment would have to be a battle between these two. the big brown one is a bottle that my grabbed for me at a yard sale, and the other is the Coca-Cola 2 liter I own. Runner up would have to be the Dr. Pepper two liter that I bought after someone had turned it into a lamp. I worked on the design and actually got it to work better.


----------

